# Aid!



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

I love to write so much, i find it a great passion of mine, and when i do it it turns out great, but my problem is, i cant actually sit down to write out a full story because i get bored and jittery, any ideas?


----------



## Bull1t85 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah Man, Listen to some music that helps you think. I *always* have music on that ties in with the emotions the characters/ I am feeling. The other advise I can give you is to brain storm, start writing the story, take a break and think about where you want it to go. I tend to put myself in the situation as if I was _physically_ there, and the emotions i would feel or actions I would do or have done to me. It's not bad if you can't sit for 3-4 hours just to write a story, most _published authors_ take months to write their stories, because our minds just can't focus on one thing at a time. Give yourself plenty of time to figure out where you want the story to go, or what you'd want the reader to feel.


----------



## Chanticleer (Jul 3, 2008)

Sometimes a schedule helps, find the time of day when you are most focused.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Bull1t85 said:


> Yeah Man, Listen to some music that helps you think. I *always* have music on that ties in with the emotions the characters/ I am feeling. The other advise I can give you is to brain storm, start writing the story, take a break and think about where you want it to go. I tend to put myself in the situation as if I was _physically_ there, and the emotions i would feel or actions I would do or have done to me. It's not bad if you can't sit for 3-4 hours just to write a story, most _published authors_ take months to write their stories, because our minds just can't focus on one thing at a time. Give yourself plenty of time to figure out where you want the story to go, or what you'd want the reader to feel.




thats really good advise, thank you very much


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Ritalin.

Honestly, I can't imagine how you can get bored doing something you consider a 'passion'. Maybe reconsider your hobbies?


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Ritalin.
> 
> Honestly, I can't imagine how you can get bored doing something you consider a 'passion'. Maybe reconsider your hobbies?



believe me its possible, i love to right i just dont have the patience for it


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm the same way . . . I'm OK once I get into the swing of it, but sitting down and starting is nearly impossible. Every little thing distracts me. 

I don't an allfire sure solution to this. A couple of things I've notice help:

1. I write when there's as little distraction as possible. Kittens locked out of the room, music turned off (it's very distracting to be writing a dramatic scene full of sadness and something like Elvis's "A Little Less Conversation" comes up on the player), and I usually write at night so all my noisy freak neighbors are asleep.

2. I give myself a schedule or rewards. Such as, "I can be on the internet until 2pm, then it's time to stop and write" or "If I write for an hour, I can have a Slim Jim", something like that.

3. If I absolutely can't concentrate, I'll lay on the bed and try to play what I'm writing in my brain as a mental movie. If I come up with something good, hopefully I'll get so jazzed up I can't wait to get back on the computer. Drawback: sometimes I just fall asleep.


----------



## Bull1t85 (Jul 4, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> thats really good advise, thank you very much



You are welcome My friend! Hope it helps!!

Dan The Man


----------

